

Show HN: A WP plugin to help your heirs inherit your website when you're dead - kelu124
http://digitaldeathguide.com/ddsm/

======
skidoo
That is actually a really great idea.

~~~
kelu124
Thanks Skidoo !

------
kelu124
Any comments welcome !

